# WinXP + DirectX Problem



## sw0rdfish (14. März 2002)

Hi vorwort :
zum einen is Microsoft schlau und zum andern sind sie total dumm.

Habe folgendes Problem :

Hab winXP und wollte GameVoice Installieren naja hab ich gemacht dann kam immer das meine SoundHardware keinen Sound abspielen kann und der Soundtest hat immer abgebrochen. Nagut dann geh ich bei gamevoice auf der site und dann steht da das das Problem am DirectX liegen kann gehn sie wie folgt vor. Führen sie regedit aus und löschen sie den Ordner DirectX, starten sie den rechner neu und installieren sie DirectX neu. Nagut Sw0rdfish geht hin löscht startet neu und will neu installieren dann kam schon das erst wo mir gleich komisch vorkam. Direct nach dem entpacken der Dateien hat ergesagt das das DirectX erfolgreich Installiert ist. Aber der Balken wo er die Kompnenten sucht kommt nicht. Seit dem habe ich kein DirectX mehr  dxdiag zeigt DirectX Version : Nicht gefunden. 

Ich kann keine DirectPlay sachen mehr machen keine Voice Programme mehr benutzen und nix. Ich kann das DirectX 8.1 für 2k so oft Installieren wie ich will der will das nicht in die reg eintragen hat einer ne ahnung was ich da machen kann ?? Ist echt mal hoffnungslos. Ich verzweifele noch (( Ich will nicht formatieren.

< Nachträglich Editiert >
Folgendes steht im DXDIAG unter DirectPlay :

Die Registrierungsinformationen für den Dienstanbieter "Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay" fehlen oder sind beschädigt.
Die Registrierungsinformationen für den Dienstanbieter "IPX Connection For DirectPlay" fehlen oder sind beschädigt.
Die Registrierungsinformationen für den Dienstanbieter "Modem Connection For DirectPlay" fehlen oder sind beschädigt.
Die Registrierungsinformationen für den Dienstanbieter "Serial Connection For DirectPlay" fehlen oder sind beschädigt.

Hmm das mit der älterne version hat auch nicht geklappt ;(


Bitte um hilfe.
thx im vorraus


----------



## dfd1 (14. März 2002)

Probiere es mal mit eineren älteren Verison....


----------



## ERkann (14. März 2002)

Du musst dir das Direct X FÜR XP auf der Microsoft Seite runterladen !! 

Das wäre wohl besser da 2k und Xp doch unterschiedliche Infos in der Regestry haben !!



Gruss ICH KANN IMMMER *g*


----------



## sw0rdfish (14. März 2002)

einfacher gesagt als getan ( kannst mir nen link fpr DirectX speziell für WinXP geben ?? Ich find nämlich absolut nix (


----------



## dfd1 (25. März 2002)

Hat Win XP nicht schon DirectX 8.1 von Anfang an dabei?? Oder ist dies die Version 8.0??


----------

